# Florida Keys Redfish...always a blast 6/25



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Spent 2 1/2 days in Key West with my old college buddies having a great time tearing up the town and then made my way up to Islamorada and stayed at the Kon Tiki for Sunday, Monday, & Tuesday.

I definitely recommend this place for a future ANKONA OWNERS EVENT! WOW!  Bad A$$!

http://www.kontiki-resort.com/










What an AWESOME place.  On site boat ramp, dock, pool.  We had one of the smaller places, but it was just right with cold AC.

There is always time for pool at the Hog for the Ankona boys










It was very windy 6/24 & 6/25 for fishing, but we made the best of it and had fun hanging out










On monday made the trek from Islamorada to Flamingo with Paint it Black(Eric) and Brunnnner (Warren).  I had multiple chances at some reds but failed miserably.  This $hit is tuff with a 16 knot wind.  We worked on my cast and got better as the day progressed. 

Eric always pointing out those Red's...and I'm never ready.  LOL   











On Tuesday, found some Florida Keys Red's 

25.25" (6 spots) and 26.75"(2 spots)





























Once again, Thanks for the memories

Catch you later!










Warren got some awesome pics that will add!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice pics. Love the color of those down south reds..


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice work. I have been staying at KonTiki for years ..it's my favorite place to stay!!


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Nice job guys! I'm headed down first week of Aug. Ryan, did you move to lake worth yet?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Dude....I am rolling on the floor over the last pic with the beams of light coming in behind you! Glad to hear Kon-Tiki is a good spot. I always pass it on the way down. MM 81 is right in the heart of things! It would be tough not to make time to get down there for an Ankona event!


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

I caught two in Sugarloaf on 6/25 as well... They were just sitting underneath some mangroves! Catching Reds never gets old!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> Nice pics. Love the color of those down south reds..


They put up a good fight too.   




> Nice job guys!  I'm headed down first week of Aug.  Ryan, did you move to lake worth yet?


Not moved yet.  Will be in August sometime  I also will be in the Keys Aug 10-17   



> Dude....I am rolling on the floor over the last pic with the beams of light coming in behind you!  Glad to hear Kon-Tiki is a good spot.  I always pass it on the way down.  MM 81 is right in the heart of things!  It would be tough not to make time to get down there for an Ankona event!


Thanks... thats how the picture actually came out.  I later found out that the flash of light you saw in the sky was not a UFO. Swamp gas from a weather balloon was trapped in a thermal pocket and reflected the light from Venus.  ;D




> I caught two in Sugarloaf on 6/25 as well...  They were just sitting underneath some mangroves!  Catching Reds never gets old!


Thats awesome.  Im the same way.  I never get tired of Red's


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

By weather balloon you mean your anus? lmao.

had a blast, brah! Got to do it again, hopefully with better conditions!


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Those silver keys reds are awesome.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

PIB poling with a fiberglass pole. PIB poling with a fiberglass pole. LOL! Nice pics! Just messing with you pro's.


----------

